
Preaching Equality, Startup Didn’t Practice It with Employees - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/30/business/carta-workers-inequality.html
======
mark3141
This feels like a news outlet cherry-picking stories to fit a pre-determined
narrative.

I am a Carta employee and I have not seen or experienced any gender or racial
discrimination at this company.

That's not to say that it doesn't exist outside my bubble or that it hasn't
existed in the past. I would guess that a fast-growing company ($0 to $3B in 8
years) with a first-time CEO has made plenty of mistakes. I just don't think
that this article paints a representative portrait of the current experience
of most Carta employees. A more accurate title for this article could be
"Preaching Equality, Startup Was Mostly Good But Appears To Have Made Some
Mistakes"

I also see a lot of LinkedIn posts from former Carta employees sharing similar
opinions:

* [https://www.linkedin.com/posts/activity-6706013198711173121-...](https://www.linkedin.com/posts/activity-6706013198711173121-GYxT)

* [https://www.linkedin.com/posts/annie-hu-664b1552_preaching-e...](https://www.linkedin.com/posts/annie-hu-664b1552_preaching-equality-start-up-didnt-practice-activity-6706037370657079296-raBl)

* [https://www.linkedin.com/posts/ammanuelselameab_theres-a-bun...](https://www.linkedin.com/posts/ammanuelselameab_theres-a-bunch-of-negative-press-out-now-activity-6705993571746635776-jZRT)

* Same as previous but with more comments from others: [https://www.linkedin.com/posts/heward_theres-a-bunch-of-nega...](https://www.linkedin.com/posts/heward_theres-a-bunch-of-negative-press-out-now-activity-6706011295914819584-6nF_)

